# Drywall primer over latex paint?



## Phill Robertson (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey just wondering if I can use drywall primer (latex) on previously painted walls (also latex)? I have about 1500 sq ft to prime and found a guy selling a nearly full 5 gal pail for $20... just wondering if I can save some money here.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are you priming at all? If the walls are sound, you should be able to go straight to paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only reason you would need to prime is lots of wall repairs or drasticly changing the colors.
Are you even 100 % sure this paint have never been frozen or just old?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

$20 for 5 gallons of primer? Was this guy wearing a trench coat and standing at the corner of Main and Sucker? I guess it's a good deal if: 1) you really need the primer, but you don't 2) it's actually a real primer and not a leftover "honey bucket" from a local construction project. 

As Joe and Brush stated, you don't need primer on sound, already painted walls. Use that $20 to buy same SW or BM paint from your local paintstore or invest in a quality paintbrush for your project.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Only reason you would need to prime is lots of wall repairs or drasticly changing the colors.


Jow- you don't use primer to change colors. You haven't been paying attention. Again.


----------



## Phill Robertson (Mar 16, 2013)

Brushjockey said:


> Why are you priming at all? If the walls are sound, you should be able to go straight to paint.


The walls are currently baby blue latex and were painted over 5 years ago. I was thinking of painting light gray or brown. You don't think I would need a primer for the new color?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

No. Primers are not great at coverage, what they do is solve problems. If your paint is sound, not a lot of repairs, latex sticks to latex just fine. If it is very glossy ( which hopefully it's not on walls) a sand to give the new paint something to grip to is good. In general a quick sand with a sponge sand block or a hand sander to knock off any nubs is always a good idea for a better looking job.
Primers have more resin in them ( and there are a LOT of different kind of primers- for different problems) Paint has more pigment and so is better at getting coverage. But always plan on 2 coats. The one coat idea is usually wrong. And better paint has better ingredients- gives better coverage and wears better.


----------

